
Doom Eternal analysis: how id Tech 7 pushes current-gen consoles to the limit - blackbeard334
https://www.eurogamer.net/digitalfoundry-2020-doom-eternal-tech-review
======
corysama
Link is broken. Correct link is
[https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2020-doom-...](https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2020-doom-
eternal-tech-review)

